# Schlotzsky's Type Sourdough Bread



## gary s (Oct 10, 2014)

We love Schlotzsky's sandwiches especially the Bread. I  made this and it turned out pretty darn

 good

Ingredients:

½ Cup warm Milk

1 Tablespoon Sugar

2 ¼ Teaspoons Rapid Rise Dry Yeast

6 Ounces warm Milk

½ Teaspoon Salt

¼ Teaspoon Baking Soda Dissolved in 1 Tablespoon Water

2 ½ Cups All Purpose Flour

Directions:

1.    Combine Warm Water, Sugar and Yeast in a Large Bowl.

2.    Let stand for 5 minutes until frothy and bubbly.

3.    Add Milk, Baking Soda/Water, Salt and 1 cup of the Flour, Mix Well

4.    Mix in Remaining 1 ½ cups Flour until Dough is Thick and Sticky

5.    Spray the inside of a Cake, Pie or Spring Form Pan with Cooking Spray

6.    Drop the Dough in center of pan, (Dough will spread as it rises)

7.    Cover pan loosely with plastic wrap sprayed on the inside with cooking spray.

8.    Place pan in a Warm place let rise for about an hour.

9.    Remove plastic wrap, place in a preheated 375 ° Oven.

10.    Bake for 20 minutes or till Golden Brown

11.    Brush top lightly with butter.

12.    Let Cool completely in pan













IMG_20141010_125331_717.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 10, 2014


















IMG_20141010_125340_799.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 10, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice looking loaf Gary....    Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank's Dave   Quick and Easy and Tasty !!!

Gary


----------



## brooksy (Oct 10, 2014)

Could this be made in a regular loaf pan?


----------



## brooksy (Oct 10, 2014)

Also is it 1/2 cup plus 6oz of milk?


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2014)

Haven't tried it   Don't know why it wouldn't work,  Give it a try let me know

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2014)

Just 6 oz  of Milk

Gary


----------



## brooksy (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for answering. Sounds like a pretty easy bread recipe I might give it a try tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## b-one (Oct 10, 2014)

All there places closed around here they were good:(. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh man, Gary that looks so good, and the recipe seems so easy....that's a winner!!!  :first:


----------



## milt2tle (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks good ... Thanks!


----------



## def1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Schlotzsky's was great. Really miss them. Wish we could get Mr Hero back as well.


----------

